# New BYU shirt slogan



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU is marketing a new shirt this year. Instead of the shirt *"Band of Brothers"*

The new shirt say...*Band of Quitters*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't really see the need to pile on, Utah won, pretty handily, no need to put salt in the wound IMO.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

During the game my sister thought of a new BYU T-shirt that made me laugh after Jake decided to spot the Utes a touchdown before the came really began. "Team Neilson". She obviously doesn't like Mr. Heaps.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> I don't really see the need to pile on, Utah won, pretty handily, no need to put salt in the wound IMO.


Dear Jahan

Please S.T.F.U.

Love Jason


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really see the need to pile on, Utah won, pretty handily, no need to put salt in the wound IMO.
> ...


No need to protect your lover there elk killer. 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Neilson should have stayed at USU.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Was it Landry who said "act like you have been there before?" Some just have not yet learned how to act with class, most have, but some fall through the cracks.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Was it Landry who said "act like you have been there before?" Some just have not yet learned how to act with class, most have, but some fall through the cracks.


If you're implying that you have some class then that is the funniest thing you have said for a long time. -_O- Dont say stupid things like your hero Max Hall. He embarrassed himself and maybe you can learn from his mistakes.

It's always funny when the BYU gets thumped, and they always pretend to play the class card like they're so much more mature than Utes fans when BYU fans are some of the biggest hypocrites out there because if the table was turned then BYU would be talking a lot of trash.

Huge eat a cupcake or a twinkie and quit trying to make yourself look high and mighty. :lol: :lol: BTW you can quit pretending like you have some class now.

Also lighten up a little bit and don't take things so serious. Life is to short to be serious all the time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fortunately, you just let him type away to discredit himself. I am not surprised, most fans are quite classy and Max Hall, while a decent college QB is an absolute knucklehead who is an embarrassment to the Y. With a game like that, most fans know that nothing else needs to be said. CS probably taunts his dead deer too... :mrgreen: Tell me that wasn't funny!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hall was totally appropriate with his rant. I'm yet to find a utahute fan that can explain to me how putting an opposing team's logo and picture of the QB in the urinals is classy. Nor has it been explained to me how chanting "F---- You BYU" is classy. Or double-birding opposing team fans and players just to be obnoxious is a premiere show of class. And I know its just a few select utahute fans that do that - but it is also the institution that did the logo/pictures in the urinals in the locker room thing. So after three years of taking it constantly, Hall was fed up with it. And he said exactly what was on his mind instead of giving nothing but "coach speak." I can see where he was coming from.

From my view, many of my best friends are utahute fans. They are classy, respectful, and we have fun with the rivalry. I mowed a "BYU" into their lawns on Friday, and my car got covered with red "U"s later that night. Saturday there was a huge red "U" on my garage door and Sunday, I wore a utahute tie as agreed upon. My utahute fans are classy people, and we celebrate the rivalry with fun and respect. But these are not the people that Hall encountered. These aren't the ones that took leaks on his picture, or chanted obscenities. If any of us had endured what he did, we would have far worse words than he had. And not to play any kind of superiority card here, but I'm yet to hear BYU fans chant "F--- You U of U" or put ute logos in the bathroom. The best we can come up with is "You got Jimmered."


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Speaking of Jimmered...the final score was 54 to 10!

I don't know why you guys even give CS the time of day. He's the epitome of a jackass fan. He's just looking for a rise, and he gets one every time. Just ignore him. He'll get bored eventually and go away.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Speaking of Jimmered...the final score was 54 to 10!
> 
> I don't know why you guys even give CS the time of day. He's the epitome of a jackass fan. He's just looking for a rise, and he gets one every time. Just ignore him. He'll get bored eventually and go away.


Oh you hurt my feelings since your opinion of me matters so much. Lighten up Jackwagen. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok I guess I hit to many nerves and people can't handle a little teasing. Grow a set of balls and understand that it's just a little fun. You don't need to be serious during these rivalry games.

I didn't think Band of quitters was that bad to get you riled up because they did quit in the 3rd quarter.

I wish I was more like a jackass like chaser who is sooo high and mighty as a Ute/BYU fan who never teases or pokes a little fun.

Nevermind your life is to boring and the forum would be boring.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you ask me football fans that are classy, are gay as hell. What's the point of being classy? You're going for your favorite warriors, who are trying to rip each others heads off. If you want classy maybe you should take up watching golf, or tennis. If I hear one more post about a teams football fans not being classy I'm going to kick some one in the ****. How's that for classy. 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL! Who's the one who's riled up now? Maybe you should try reading through my previous posts and you'd see where my allegiance lies. On second thought, I should take my own advice and quit feeding the troll. Have fun arguing with yourself CS, cuz as a Ute, I have learned better than to waste my time with simpletons like you. I've got better ways to spend my time.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- this is getting entertaining. A Ute fan calling me a troll because I like to trash talk when the Utes beat BYU just like 99.9% of the rest of the fans. 

Careful there chaser you might be feeding me again.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> If you ask me football fans that are classy, are gay as hell. What's the point of being classy? You're going for your favorite warriors, who are trying to rip each others heads off. If you want classy maybe you should take up watching golf, or tennis. If I hear one more post about a teams football fans not being classy I'm going to kick some one in the ****. How's that for classy. 8)


Good point! Football gets the highest ratings of any sport in America. That's because humans are savages and we like watching violence. Football guys probably get injured worse than MMA fighters. Sh** talkin should be mandatory.


----------



## klacc (Oct 24, 2011)

hattrick said:


> During the game my sister thought of a new BYU T-shirt that made me laugh after Jake decided to spot the Utes a touchdown before the came really began. "Team Neilson". She obviously doesn't like Mr. Heaps.


Agreed. Heaps doesn't have the leadership or the vocal abilities to be the starting quarterback. Riley is definitely the better option.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Heaps is young. If he doesn't stay at the Y he will end up somewhere. I betcha Utah would love to get Heaps right about now. He still has potential to do some good stuff.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Heaps is young. If he doesn't stay at the Y he will end up somewhere. I betcha Utah would love to get Heaps right about now. He still has potential to do some good stuff.


I would take Heaps over the back-ups at the U in a heart beat. I think Riley is getting a little more credit than he deserves in this recent success. Heaps played against some good teams, Riley has only played against cupcakes, we will see how he does this weekend.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A lot of the sports talk jocks are saying that had Heaps gone somewhere with a half-decent QB coach and offensive coordinator (such as Norm Chow), that he'd be tearing everyone up right now. I'm with you Jahan...I'd take the kid right now for the Utes if it were an option.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> A lot of the sports talk jocks are saying that had Heaps gone somewhere with a half-decent QB coach and offensive coordinator (such as Norm Chow), that he'd be tearing everyone up right now. I'm with you Jahan...I'd take the kid right now for the Utes if it were an option.


I disagree! He had the same QB coach as last year and the only thing that changed was getting married and whatever preparation he made or didn't make with tweaks to the offense. He is rumored to have taken the whole summer off in getting hitched while the competition was working hard. He is clearly not with it and has looked horrible even against poor competition like Pocatello varsity they played on Saturday. Seeing what Chow has done with the talent that he has.....seems like a laughable statement to me, so :lol: 
I don't doubt that he is better than anyone on the U roster, but to say that he has slipped as the coach's fault doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BTW--I admire the U fans like Chaser and several others, but where is that big talker Betty Crocker who started this thread? He seems to have fallen off a cliff while his team has done the same.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> BTW--I admire the U fans like Chaser and several others, but where is that big talker Betty Crocker who started this thread? He seems to have fallen off a cliff while his team has done the same.


He'll probably come back on here after the season is over, start talking heat for next year, and then apologize for not posting sooner because he "was out helping so and so get his deer" at which point he'll post up some pictures of animals that were taken ten years ago. o-||


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a little theory of my own about Riley Nelson and Brandon Doman. It's just a theory, but here goes:

We all know that Doman was a running quarterback, a scrambler who made a lot happen with his feet and just enough happen with his arm. Sound familiar? I think Brandon Doman thrives at calling the right play at the right time for Riley Nelson because he's calling exactly the play he would have called for himself. He can't call the game the same way for Jake Heaps. 
In other words, I think Riley and Brandon have such similar styles of play and such a similar history that they just mesh really well together. There seems to be kind of a synergy between the two that is not there with Heaps.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW--I admire the U fans like Chaser and several others, but where is that big talker Betty Crocker who started this thread? He seems to have fallen off a cliff while his team has done the same.
> ...


CS will probably show up again about the same time that mm73 does.  Probably next preseason or before the next rivalry game.

I was hunting this weekend and didn't catch any of the football games. Sounds like I didn't really miss a whole lot. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Birddogger- I think you are on to something there. Doman thinks like Abs thinks, and that makes sense. If only Abs had Luke Staley to pitch it to, then we'd be in good shape. 

Two things I've noticed as the season progressed though.

First, the line surge. In the first 3 games, the O-line was getting blown back. This resulted in the RBs getting hit at or behind the line, so no running game. It also left Heaps with less protection than he'd get in practice, which threw off the timing of most of the routes. He seems to be a very good QB on timing routes, but when that is disrupted, he can't/won't improvise. Since the first three games though, due to effort on the O-line, or a major drop in competition, or both, the line is getting a surge which has opened up the run game, and provided better protection for Abs.

Second- Abs spreads the ball more. Plain and simple. Heaps threw to Apo, and if he was covered, he'd go to the RBs in the flat. I get that Heaps and Apo are buds, but Abs seems to not care who he throws to, as long as they have a blue jersey. By spreading the ball all over the field, the defense can't key in on Apo like teams did when Heaps was in. 

Heaps did go 8 for 10 against PHS, but he had the one pic. And aside from the Utah State game, Heaps would have won all the games that Abs has won. And we all need to look at the evidence on that game - Utah State is wholly creative in losing games. They take it to new heights. And as poorly as Heaps was playing, if Abs hadn't led the TD drives in the 4th quarter, Utah State would have dropped a punt, botched a snap, lined up off-sides, or illegally kicked the ball or the cow mascot would be flagged for grazing off sides. I guess what I'm saying is Abs looks great, but the competition has been abysmal - much the same as the last half of last year when Heaps looked so good.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Heaps did go 8 for 10 against PHS, but he had the one pic. And aside from the Utah State game, Heaps would have won all the games that Abs has won. And we all need to look at the evidence on that game - Utah State is wholly creative in losing games. They take it to new heights. And as poorly as Heaps was playing, if Abs hadn't led the TD drives in the 4th quarter, Utah State would have dropped a punt, botched a snap, lined up off-sides, or illegally kicked the ball or the cow mascot would be flagged for grazing off sides. I guess what I'm saying is Abs looks great, but the competition has been abysmal - much the same as the last half of last year when Heaps looked so good.


 :lol: That is funny, USU is sure creative in finding ways to lose games, it is frustrating.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. Sorry for dogging on the Aggies Jahan. They are above anything I've ever imagined. Who loses a game because of an illegal punt? Really? I didn't even know that was a rule. Its getting beyond freaky now. Way beyond freaky. Not that I want them to lose. I really don't. I like Coach Anderson and I want them to succeed. But I'm also curious about them finding a new way to lose a game. Maybe they can check with the Cincinnati Bengals on that one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwwrLgAu ... r_embedded


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> BTW--I admire the U fans like Chaser and several others, but where is that big talker Betty Crocker who started this thread? He seems to have fallen off a cliff while his team has done the same.


 -_O- -_O- I can see that I have been missed by a few people on this thread. I have been busy working a lot. I know you wish I stumbled off a cliff Huge  . I'm sorry about your luck on yor elk hunt. There is a reason why it takes fewer points to draw your unit and you found out the hard way. I have been eating to much humble pie because of my Utes.



> He'll probably come back on here after the season is over, start talking heat for next year, and then apologize for not posting sooner because he "was out helping so and so get his deer" at which point he'll post up some pictures of animals that were taken ten years ago.


 :roll: :roll: Naw we kill deer every year my friend. You're welcome to come along if you would like.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge I did fall off a cliff and I saw a bright light, but I'm still around. I guess I have 9 lives.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

There's a lot of ?? in this thread.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Huge I did fall off a cliff and I saw a bright light, but I'm still around. I guess I have 9 lives.


So, 7 left? Viva Mexico!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Huge I did fall off a cliff and I saw a bright light, but I'm still around. I guess I have 9 lives.


Next time I'll throw the chair down on top of you.... that should finish the job. Ha!!! Just kidding.... It must have been the missionary backpack that broke your fall.... guess those BOM's are good for something after all.


----------

